# Sprechblase mit Text in Bild einfügen



## Griechepower (7. August 2008)

Hallo ihr Profi-User,
ich als Anfänger brauche für folgende Problemstellung Hilfe:
Mit PhotoImpact7 in ein Bild eine Sprechblase mit Text einfügen.
Habe im Benützerhandbuch dazu nichts gefunden.
Wer kann mir einen Tip geben ?


----------



## Schtiebuu (7. August 2008)

Ich kenne das Programm leider nicht,
aber genausodoof wie das eben klang, klingt auch der Vorschlag, dass mit Paint zu machen.

mfg
Schtiebuu


----------



## ink (9. August 2008)

Kurz als Frage: Gibt es dort Elemente wie vorgefertigte Formen?
Ansonsten, inwieweit ist PI fähig Vektoren zu erzeugen um die Sprechblase selber zu gestalten?

Wenn alle Stricke reissen und das Programm absolut nicht will, lad dir einfach das
beste Open-Source Grafikprogramm runter: Gimp

mfg


----------



## Maxie (13. September 2008)

Als "Sprechblase" malst Du ein neues "Objekt", darauf kannst Du im nächsten Schritt Deinen Text schreiben. 

Du kannst die Sprechblase skalieren, damit der Text draufpasst.

Auf der Ebenenansicht hast Du 3 Ebenen - das Bild, das Objekt bzw. die Sprechblase, den Text. Du kannst  Sprechblase und Text verschieben.


----------

